# Jackson X series 8 String is coming -no pics yet



## leonardo7 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry no pics but I did just get off the phone with Jackson and they are slated to release an extremely well priced X series 8 string following or at the same time as the 7s. Hopefully by summer NAMM in July. I cant wait to see how they turn out


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 4, 2012)

finally some more production 8 stringers, Alain, why do you like to make me poor ?


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 4, 2012)

I figured I would make others feel my pain by suffering the same fate we call GAS that I suffer from


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm excited now.


----------



## Rook (Jun 4, 2012)

I said in the other X series ER Jackson thread is buy a 7, I just changed my mind. I gotta have one of these.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I think I know what my next guitar will be if it's available in the same finishes as the 7s.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 4, 2012)

If Jackson is smart they will release this a few months after everyone has bought a 7 

But lets hope they release it at the same time. He did say they are "slated for release this year, and hopefully by summer NAMM." We shall see.


----------



## kn1feparty (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to be waiting to see these released before I decide to order a Carvin.


----------



## Metaloaf (Jun 4, 2012)

How good are those X Series? are they comparable to Ltd from ESP?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you know if these will be available in more than just the soloist shape? Say, an 8 string warrior?


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 4, 2012)

It would be super cool if these came out with those Floyd 8s. I'd be all over that.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 4, 2012)

im glad i saw this thread...was looking to pull the trigger on an 8 soon. i sold off 4 axes to do so.

the good news is the x series encompasses the soloist, dinky, warrior, king & rhoads v. i had a dinky & rhoads and currents have mustaine king v & custom shop soloist...

...i think i may shoot for a warrior then


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm sure at least ten of you here will be able to buy that when it comes out. Me? I'd need to sell and arm and a leg. 8 months of GASing for an 8-string and I'm hardly close to having enough money to buy one. :/


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jun 5, 2012)

Stoked! I hope they're at a 27" or 28" scale. Actually i don't care! New production 8's? I'm all over them anyway.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 5, 2012)

If they release a DR8, I'll damned near feel _obligated_ to buy one. I love my old DR7 to bits, and he could use a playmate.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 5, 2012)

/applauds heartily


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 5, 2012)

Not to be the buzzkill, but I'll reserve my excitement until I see the specs.

On the other hand, I'm ecstatic that more companies are adding 8 strings to their lineup.


----------



## tommychains (Jun 5, 2012)

great to see more ERGs entering the lineups!

Wondering how much it'll cost though. Hoping less than 1000.

Any clue what headstock will be used? Cause the reverse sickle would look like a farm tool


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 5, 2012)

Expecting something like this







Or this






But with finishes and features similar to those of the X 7.


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 5, 2012)

^ Both of those look amazing. Hopefully they do use that headstock.


----------



## Valennic (Jun 5, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> ^ Both of those look amazing. Hopefully they do use that headstock.



If they use an inline they're begging to be bitch slapped by 90% of the ERG community.

The other 10% is the Jackson whores who could give a shit


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 5, 2012)

Given that they're using the SLS on the X-Series 7 strings, an inline 8 would be ridiculous, even for Jackson.


----------



## the hittmann (Jun 5, 2012)

I will be at summer namm, so maybe i will get to see/play it.


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 5, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> ^ Both of those look amazing. Hopefully they do use that headstock.



If they don't they are in for a head stock fitting for a Dean.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope they use the body in the lower pic. It looks like a less downsy version of the Broderick.


----------



## MastrXploder (Jun 5, 2012)

Excited!


----------



## Jayd41 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm a Jackson guy at heart, but specs and options will make or break this for me. 
Has to be at least 27" or I'll just stick with Schecter.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jun 5, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Expecting something like this



If it looks anything like this I'm buying one...


----------



## Valennic (Jun 5, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> Given that they're using the SLS on the X-Series 7 strings, an inline 8 would be ridiculous, even for Jackson.



Well they've done it before


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 5, 2012)

Zerox8610 said:


> If it looks anything like this I'm buying one...


 
Chances are it will look exactly like that (and the X-series 7) but with black/no binding and a longer scale length. That custom is 25.5" which would make me happy, but apparently nobody else except for whoever bought it


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 5, 2012)

I nearly shit myself when I saw the title.


----------



## oracles (Jun 6, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> the good news is the x series encompasses the soloist, dinky, warrior, king & rhoads v.



I wish they'd start including the Kelly's more


----------



## darren (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow... looks like Jackson is seriously getting back in the game.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 6, 2012)

Scott Hull sig pl0x!?!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Only ways I will buy: If not black. I wish they'd release it in that kawasabi green  No EMGs. Moderate price. (Jacksons never budge on their prices. If I can't get one on sale, than I won't buy)

Ways I will not buy: Rosewood board. Basswood body. If scale length is less then 26.5. EMGs.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Only ways I will buy: If not black. I wish they'd release it in that kawasabi green  No EMGs. Moderate price. (Jacksons never budge on their prices. If I can't get one on sale, than I won't buy)
> 
> Ways I will not buy: Rosewood board. Basswood body. If scale length is less then 26.5. EMGs.



From what it sounds like, they will most likely have a basswood body and EMGs.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 6, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Scott Hull sig pl0x!?!


 

Hahaha, yeah right. It's fun to dream.


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 6, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Only ways I will buy: If not black. I wish they'd release it in that kawasabi green  No EMGs. Moderate price. (Jacksons never budge on their prices. If I can't get one on sale, than I won't buy)
> 
> Ways I will not buy: Rosewood board. Basswood body. If scale length is less then 26.5. EMGs.



I can guarantee that black will at least be one of the colors, and I'm almost 100% that it will have EMGs, a basswood body, and a rosewood board.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 6, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Only ways I will buy: If not black. I wish they'd release it in that kawasabi green  No EMGs. Moderate price. (Jacksons never budge on their prices. If I can't get one on sale, than I won't buy)
> 
> Ways I will not buy: Rosewood board. Basswood body. If scale length is less then 26.5. EMGs.



Looks like you'll have to sit this one out bud 

To appeal to "teh sooper brütall metalheadz" is to put EMGs. And than rosewood and basswood are probably more common, cheaply priced woods to cut down on costs. And with the scale length, it's Jackson, it's a shredder's guitar! I'll be surprised if they do 28", let alone 27".


----------



## DrBloodyJack (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope it will be SLS. And please, don't use basswood


----------



## Alekke (Jun 8, 2012)

NGD: Jackson CS 8 Strings-first 2 ever made!

pass


----------



## Loomer (Jun 8, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Hahaha, yeah right. It's fun to do drugs.



fyp


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 8, 2012)

Alekke said:


> NGD: Jackson CS 8 Strings-first 2 ever made!
> 
> pass



C'mon Jackson


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 8, 2012)

Valennic said:


> Well they've done it before



It was ordered that way, though. Even Jackson isn't foolish enough to put that on a production guitar. 

Of course, the one on my SLAT3-7 could probably take another string...


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 8, 2012)

guambomb832 said:


> C'mon Jackson



Well, considering the first neck-thru 7 they made had to be sawed in half because they made the neck too narrow, the bugs in these shouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 8, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> Well, considering the first neck-thru 7 they made had to be sawed in half because they made the neck too narrow, the bugs in these shouldn't be surprising.



True, they are a "dip the big toe in the water" kind of company. Hopefully they hear people's plea for a longer scale length and wider string spacing


----------



## Rook (Jun 8, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Chances are it will look exactly like that (and the X-series 7) but with black/no binding and a longer scale length. That custom is 25.5" which would make me happy, but apparently nobody else except for whoever bought it



*raises hand*

If I ever go to 8 it'll almost definitely be 25.5". Then again, I've been tuning 7's up to F# with a dropped B to this point, so by convention I'd tune an 8 to G# standard or drop F# at a push.

I've achieved decent low F#'s on a standard scale tbh, I don't use much above the 4th fret on the 8th anyway, I'd rather have the whole of the rest of the guitar be really comfy.


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 10, 2012)

I think the reason they'd go with EMGs for the 8's, regardless of what most of us want is due to availability, popularity, and price. It's either going to be EMGs, or their own pickups. I don't see any way they'd put DiMarzios in these.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone hear the price range on these yet? I hope priced extremely well means right at or under $1000. 

Hoping for:
4x4 headstock
floyd 8
Binding around the neck and body! <3


----------



## Rook (Jun 10, 2012)

Body binding on a Jackson?  Not a feature they're known for...
Also a Floyd 8 on a sub $1k guitar is pretty much not gunna happen.

I'll buy one if:
A) It's a Jackson
B) It has a 4x4 headstock
C) It's hardtail

Two of those are certain and the third's not a huge deal.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 10, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Also a Floyd 8 on a sub $1k guitar is pretty much not gunna happen.



*whistles* 

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Hellraiser C-8FR 26.5" Scale Black 2012 Model 8-String Electric Guitar

*whistles*


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 10, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Body binding on a Jackson?


I was just going off of the picture with the neck binding! lol



MaxOfMetal said:


> *whistles*
> 
> Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Hellraiser C-8FR 26.5" Scale Black 2012 Model 8-String Electric Guitar
> 
> *whistles*


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 10, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> *whistles*
> 
> Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Hellraiser C-8FR 26.5" Scale Black 2012 Model 8-String Electric Guitar
> 
> *whistles*



I hate you for showing me this. I thought that they only made 28" scale ones that I don't want


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 10, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I hate you for showing me this. I thought that they only made 28" scale ones that I don't want



 I'm the opposite - I didn't know Schecter made 28" 8s! I don't care for the style, or I'd be snapping up one of the 28" FRs right now.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jun 11, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> I'll buy one if:
> A) It's a Jackson
> B) It has a 4x4 headstock
> C) It's hardtail
> ...



So it could still be Ibanez??? :O


----------



## Rook (Jun 11, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> *whistles*
> 
> Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Hellraiser C-8FR 26.5" Scale Black 2012 Model 8-String Electric Guitar
> 
> *whistles*



Sub $1k by a dollar, reduced!


Aaaaa come on!!! 

I thought FR still hadn't even released an 8 string Floy officially let alone licensed some affordable ones...


----------



## Nag (Jun 11, 2012)

Will people hate me if I say I like the in-line headstock on that Jackson 8 ?

 I have no use at all for an 8-string but I'd buy it just to have one more Jackson


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd be very interested in buying it if it had at least a 27" scale neck and something other than black.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Jun 11, 2012)

I just went and ordered an Axe fx II and a set of D-Activ8rs today, plus I had to drop $200 to get my ENGL SE retubed so I'm pretty broke at the moment. But if they come out with a no shit Jackson Soloist 8 (something like this: http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/quality,85/p35218-41d4932db2569eb43da094af9a1556c1.jpg)
I would acquire it by any means necessary. I love my 2228 but I still miss the feel of my old soloist sometimes... 

Idk a lot about the X series but this kinda seems like an 8 string version of a Jackson Dinky or something in that ballpark of quality. Had one of those too before I got the soloist and the 2 just dont compare.


----------



## Gitte (Jun 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


>



That Thing Is Fucking Ace!!! I Would Love To Have One Of Those!!!


----------



## Nag (Jun 12, 2012)

reminds me of the 600 recent BRJ Hesperian NGDs, 8 strings, natural flametop and classy as fuck


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 12, 2012)

I keep coming back to this thread to see if there are any pics. I am disappoint.


----------



## Rook (Jun 13, 2012)

I keep thinking its about March and summer NAMM's ages away so of course no pics, but we're half way into June!

I am excite!


----------



## possumkiller (Jun 13, 2012)

Nagash said:


> reminds me of the 600 recent BRJ Hesperian NGDs, 8 strings, natural flametop and classy as fuck


 
I thought all of those were the same guitar?


----------



## Rook (Jun 14, 2012)

^


----------



## tommychains (Jun 15, 2012)

any clues yet on a cost?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 15, 2012)

tommychains said:


> any clues yet on a cost?


Depends on your bartering skills but I'm sure you can get one for three hens and a cup of sugar.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 15, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> I keep thinking its about March and summer NAMM's ages away so of course no pics, but we're half way into June!
> 
> I am excite!



Me too but remember we are talking about Jackson here. Surely they will have some type of prototype but Im not anticipating the 8 string debut next month. I hope so!


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 15, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Expecting something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck. My. Old. Boots. I've pretty much jizzed my balls out!

WANT IT NOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## otisct20 (Jun 15, 2012)

Remember, that one is a CS model so these probably wont look nearly as good.


----------



## -42- (Jun 18, 2012)

I would be cool with an inline headstock, pick up one and you're like Scott Hull and Wayne Gretzky in one matte black package.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 19, 2012)

Give me a maple fretboard Jackson


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Sep 30, 2012)

Any updates on this?


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 30, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Any updates on this?



I, too would love to know if this is really happening.


----------



## MikeSap (Sep 30, 2012)

I also would love to know if this is happening. Would love to get my hands on a jackson 8 string. Especially with an sls headstock.


----------



## 8track (Sep 30, 2012)

i need one!


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 25, 2012)

No idea if this is the new prototype, but there's a new 8 up on Jackson Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70297476744.429900.91043496743&type=1&theater


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 25, 2012)

Its possible, but it does say Made is USA on the headstock so who knows.


----------



## elrrek (Oct 25, 2012)

I love Jackson guitars, this looks cool, but they really need to do something about their neck heels for bolt-ons. The new DK2M is a start but it's not enough


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2012)

If that 8 string (or the 7) become USA production models my dreams will come true. I will buy them the second they go on sale.


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 25, 2012)

The heel looks pretty good actually. They contoured it to be more like a set heel it seems.


----------



## sevenstringj (Oct 25, 2012)

An 8 string. With EMGs. An arch top. Fixed bridge. In black.


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes its black, fixed bridge, and has EMGs. You have to remember that its already a pretty niche thing. So they need it to sell as well as it possibly can, and that means making it the standard thing most "metalheads" who want one will buy. A black fixed bridge guitar with EMGs. SSO is a small portion of the demographic, they arent aiming to please everyone on this site, theyre trying to sell a product.


----------



## sevenstringj (Oct 25, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> Yes its black, fixed bridge, and has EMGs. You have to remember that its already a pretty niche thing. So they need it to sell as well as it possibly can, and that means making it the standard thing most "metalheads" who want one will buy. A black fixed bridge guitar with EMGs. SSO is a small portion of the demographic, they arent aiming to please everyone on this site, theyre trying to sell a product.


----------



## Compton (Oct 25, 2012)

I wanna see some updated pix of the X


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 26, 2012)

sevenstringj said:


>



I lol'd


----------

